# Fifa 13 !!!!!!!



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

Whos playing this right now ???


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 14, 2013)

Let me know if we're talking about 360 here


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

oo well i used to play on the 360 but this latest one i got for the ps3 ..


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 14, 2013)

well damn boss. I'm on 360


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

you get it every year ??


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 15, 2013)

I used to bro, but I feel off lol. Just went and picked up up last night bcuz I felt like playing it lol.
I'll be getting 14 for sure tho. I've had a few Fifas between PS3 and 360. 
Sold the Ps3 a while back tho


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

bro i know how you feel i almost sold my 360 for the grow set up that i needed new equipment , i fell off fifa 06 till fifa 09 or 10 when be a pro was introduced , i have the 360 also i just did not pick up a gold membership again or the fifa 13 this year, tho im not sure how im still liking the online for ps3 i feel that there was more people on 360 and i did not lag as much on the 360 i may pick 14 up for the 360 .. dude were you able to get it for a bit cheaper ?


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 15, 2013)

I got it for $40 from gamestop lol. I know it's pretty much a waste bcuz 14 is coming out lol, I just had the over-whelming urge to play some FIFA lol.
It's pretty good tho! Jumped straight online last night and got SMASHED lol. 4-0.


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

dude its the extra hard defending that they made i feel , that makes it so much more difficult lol and believe me i know there has been times i broke my fifa and ive had that urge and went to pick it up on like august right before it came out and then i also got that years and stopped playing cause i noticed the actual differences in the game lol so i did feel dumb but i was high and impatient and i dont really regret it lol i gifted it to friends and got them hooked haha


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

what were you playing when you got that defeat clubs, online friendlies ?


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 15, 2013)

the little vm tourney thing lol. I don't really like how they have the online thing setup right now tho.
I had to go and buy 800 point bcuz the online code wouldn't work for me.

IDK why they're making it so hard


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

o shit ya thats where the real hardcore dudes go lol , i know... Ea started doing that for their games now so you have to buy them new if you dont want to have to pay extra money when you buy it used for those online pass codes bull shit


----------



## TheGreenMaester (May 16, 2013)

I do need to pick up FIFA 13. I am a PS3 player myself.


----------



## rastadr (May 17, 2013)

nice bud , well i have this years and im getting the new one in September 22, have you played any previous FIFA's?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2013)

Fifa 13? You guys are missing out on the epicness that is Tecmo cup soccer!

[video=youtube;pQqbVfxn3lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQqbVfxn3lI[/video]


----------



## rastadr (May 18, 2013)

not at all lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

Silly wizard ITs fifa 14 time! Ps3 ps4 and next week x-box one. I will be on the sony decks till I can open my Christmas present. ANYONE LOOKING TO PLAY FIFA 14 DONT WORRY ABOUT NOT DOING WELL, I WILL TAKE YOU UNDER MY WING AND HELP YOU LEVEL YOUR PRO. I HAVE A 88 LEFTMIDFIELDER, I DO WORK AND I PASS THE BALL WITH VISION!


----------

